
DHS notifies 21 states of Russian hacking attempts prior to 2016 election - drewchainzz
https://www.cyberscoop.com/state-2016-election-hacking-dhs/
======
itchyjunk
I know this has all turned to conspiracy theories by now. But the only piece
of evidence mentioned in the article is "because Russia IPs". Or is all the
information hidden because "National security"?

If it was all talk, i'd not care much about it. But USA gov is taking active
steps asking agencies to stop using Russian originating software and what not.
Just feels like some other agenda is brewing and this is all a prologue to it.

------
mkempe
In other news, DHS IP addresses were involved in hacking attempts prior to the
same election.

